
Show HN: Geofable – tell stories with maps - dwnoble
https://geofable.com
======
dwnoble
Hi HN,

I'm Dan from Geofable. We're building a tool for telling stories with spatial
data using interactive map-based infographics.

Our team has built geospatial software for the US Government for the past
decade, and we've seen the same problems come up over and over: existing map-
making tools are expensive, hard to use, and often don't make good looking
maps. In order to make maps that do look good, agencies end up hiring entire
teams of GIS experts, programmers, and graphic designers.

Geofable is a new tool with the goal of making it easier for people to build
visualizations with their spatial data without being an expert. We're
currently in beta, and would love your feedback. Thanks!

